# Workbench Ideas and Pictures



## jc56

Hey guys.Sorry,I can't get anymore shop pictures to load,but anyhow.I need a real,sturdy workbench.I was wondering if anyone has used those resin legs for Northern Tool ?If so,how did they work out?Other than that,did everyone use the 4X4 leg concept.I was thinking about building a 4X8 bench about 36" to 40" tall.For a bench that big I was thinking about 6 legs.Ideas?:tabletalk:tabletalk


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

For me, I'd use wood. So much more versitile in my opinion. Will this be a built in, or portable? Can't wait to see pictures,. I'll see if I can muster up some photos of my benches.


----------



## Country Boy

I'm planning on building a heavy duty workbench for at work out of wood. I want it solid so I can pound on it without it jumping around or vibrating. My plan is to laminate a series of 2x material on end (either 2x6 or 2x8) in order to create a table in the dimensions I want and 6-8" thick. I then plan to cover it with a piece of plywood for smoothness and then a few sheets of hardboard to make it nice and smooth and shiny. I'll be bolting my vice to it and mounting my tire changer for lawnmower tires to it, so it has to be solid. I was thinking of notching the planks in the areas I want to put the 4x4 legs so the legs sort of fit into the top like a wooden peg in an old barn beam. Some bracing at the bottom, and you have a nice solid bench. In order to do the laminating, I figured I'd drill holes through the planks, and then use reddi-rod with nuts on each end to clamp it together with wood glue in between to help keep it solid.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Country Boy said:


> I'm planning on building a heavy duty workbench for at work out of wood. I want it solid so I can pound on it without it jumping around or vibrating. My plan is to laminate a series of 2x material on end (either 2x6 or 2x8) in order to create a table in the dimensions I want and 6-8" thick. I then plan to cover it with a piece of plywood for smoothness and then a few sheets of hardboard to make it nice and smooth and shiny. I'll be bolting my vice to it and mounting my tire changer for lawnmower tires to it, so it has to be solid. I was thinking of notching the planks in the areas I want to put the 4x4 legs so the legs sort of fit into the top like a wooden peg in an old barn beam. Some bracing at the bottom, and you have a nice solid bench. In order to do the laminating, I figured I'd drill holes through the planks, and then use reddi-rod with nuts on each end to clamp it together with wood glue in between to help keep it solid.


Countryboy, that should be solid enough. You should just pour a solid block of concrete!:lmao: I sure hope you take some pictures of it as you build.


----------



## Country Boy

I had thought of just making a rectangular box the size I wanted and pouring it full of concrete, topping it off with plywood and hardboard, but I felt the concrete might crack over time and break up from hammering on it. I also changed my mind about the top. I think I am going to cover about 1/3-1/2 of it with a 1/4" thick plate of steel where I want to mount the vise. That way I have a hard surface to hammer on near the vice and anvil, but have a softer surface on the other half with the hardboard for more delicate stuff. I hope to build the thing soon, but I just don't know when I will have the time. Currently, my vise is mounted to the top of an old log that stands on end in the shop (about 20" around). Just isn't cutting it anymore. I have some nice benches here on the farm, so I'll try to take some pics of them for the OP.


----------



## Cublover

*Top's a mess, but here's one that I put between bays.*

I had a need for a sturdy bench and as much storage as possible in a 25X25 shop.
I covered the top with a piece of galvinized 18 guage, so oils and stuff couldn't drip on the welder and compressor that lived under it.
Those items are now in a larger shop, but here's how I did it. 4X4's, rough-cut whatever was here, covered with scavenged metal.
I can throw a Chrysler big block on top, or beat almost anything into submission at the vice. From the other side, I can put 'stuff'.
The top is rough cut 2X6's. It's lag bolted and screwed together. Just how big a hammer do you need to use?


----------



## Kevin Beitz

Solid and HEAVY..........


----------



## Cublover

Kevin Beitz said:


> Solid and HEAVY..........


Is there a blast furnace where you melt your own engine blocks to make nails?
I wouldn't need something like that unless I was trying to make an 'impression' on my ex wife's heart!


OOOOPSS!! I almost FUBAR'ED!!


----------



## jc56

HOLY CRAP!!That dog will hunt..lol.You don't have to worry about anybody stealing that do ya?


----------

